# Ribeyes



## Kloset BBQR (May 4, 2005)

Fatz,

I can tell you what not to do.  I saw some guy on the Food Network Special last year pouring lighter fluid right through the meat grates.  I guess it probably burnt off but it looked nasty.

My best advice would be to keep it simple (salt & pepper) and observe the team that has the longest line of people waiting to get their steaks.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Rob D. (May 4, 2005)

I agree with Kloset.  Salt, pepper, maybe some butter.  Probably would use a good lump charcoal and a little smoke for that "umm, I like that smokey, but not overpowering flavor".....

Best of luck...

Rob


----------



## Bruce B (May 4, 2005)

Fatz,

Here's what i do with my ribeyes; kosher salt, fresh cracked black pepper and granulated garlic, equal parts of all and then sprinkled on the steak.

Then I'll try to trim off a piece of fat from the steak, maybe 4" long by 1" wide and place that piece of fat on the steak while it's grilling. Use the fat to "baste" it while cooking.

Then just prior to serving I usually place a pat of compound garlic butter on the steak and serve. Not too garlicy, just enough for flavoring. Great around the house, don't know for comp though.

Definitely try the piece of fat thing at home see what you think.


----------



## oompappy (May 4, 2005)

Salt and Pepper
Sear over HOT coals
Splash of Beer at the flip
It's a ringer every time!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2005)

oh brother, you're asking about my number 1 cook!

Rub steaks with a steak rub!  (I use one with salt, pepper, and granulated garlic.

Put the steaks in a plastic ziplock bag.  Add woos and olive oil.  Let it go
at least 3 hours.

I use my kettle for this cook.  Get the coals going good, and throw some
hickory chunks on the coals.

 Put the steak on direct for a couple of minutes each side to sear,
then go indirect till 140 internal.

  As soon as you pull it, put a slab of butter on it...it should melt immediately. 

  Sometimes I use a compound butter.  Sometimes I put a slab under the steak and one on top.

  Let it sit for about 3 minutes.

  Devour.  

  Nothing else is needed.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Sprinkle some garlic salt on it

I usually mince up about cloves of garlic and 2 tablespoons of evoo per steak throw them on the grill and season lightly with slat and pepper


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> oh brother, you're asking about my number 1 cook!
> 
> Rub steaks with a steak rub!  (I use one with salt, pepper, and granulated garlic.
> 
> ...



What do you mean by compound butter?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Well, I've always kept it simple with salt, pepper and a little garlic powder like some of the others here, butt, I like the slice of fat idea, and the compound butter idea, and the marinading idea...Damn!  I better get started!    Great ideas here!!  Back to you, FATZ!  :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2005)

Coarse cracked pepper and Kosher Salt, keep it simple!!  You don't want to cover up the great natural taste of a ribeye!


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2005)

Course ground pepper and Tony Chachere's _Extra Spice_.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Course ground pepper and Tony Chachere's _Extra Spice_.



I do love me some Tony Chachere's, dats good stuff!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 4, 2005)

I agree with Larry, salt and pepper. That steak has all the flavor it needs! A little butter when it comes off and down the hatch it goes!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 4, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Well, you can't argue with simplicity, but I also can't go against the success I've had.  Worcestshire, onions, and beef just go together to the point where you don't know the first two are there.  It just makes the beef taste better.
> 
> Still, I haven't had a plain ol' S&P steak in a while.  I am going to have to try that sometime, along with S&P ribs, S&P brisket, and S&P butt. _* It's good to remember the basic baseline and appreciate its elegance.*_
> 
> TL



Beautifully spoken!


----------



## Bruce B (May 5, 2005)

Rip the horns off, wipe his a$$, and throw it on a plate. :ack:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 5, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Blend up some Worcestshire sauce and sweet onion (about 1 medium onion/cup) until smooth.  Marinate the steaks in that for a couple/few hours.
> 
> Fry some finely minced onion (sweet or hot, depending on your preference) in butter until it just starts to go brown, add more butter and whisk in some Worcestshire sauce until you have a thin emusion.  Let the mixture simmer and reduce for about 5-10 minutes.  Whisk again or hit it with a stick blender.  Use that as your baste.  I wish I could be more specific on the quantities, but this is one of those time I really just cook with the Force.
> 
> ...




I'll be trying that....thanks Tex.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 5, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> I'm gonna catch hell for this but I mix a bottled teriyaki mainade (any will do) with a bottled italian dressing (any will do) about half and half.  Sounds funky but tastes great.  I'm not sure I'd compete with it but it's worth trying at home, trust me.  Mostly done with strip steaks.  Glenn




Glenn I love those wacky ideas.....don't know how you came up with that one, but have you tried it on anything other than steak?


----------



## Shawn White (May 6, 2005)

try to get aged 21 or 28 day meat .... I think this has the biggest impact on how tender the meat is


----------

